# "Broadway" vs. "Hollywood" flats?



## derekleffew (Nov 8, 2009)

Which do you prefer, and why?

Flat, Broadway
Flat, Hollywood


----------



## Footer (Nov 8, 2009)

.....Depends.....
If its going on a truck, broadway, if its being flown, broadway, if I can only store the flats in my wings when not in use, broadway, if I am building a box set that is ground supported... hollywood.

My new favorite kind of flat is the space frame. It is a yaley design. It does require that you re-stretch it with muslin every time you take it apart, but its a killer design. Instead of making a traditional flat, you make individual trusses out of 1/2"x1" steel. If you drill the trusses with the same hole pattern they become interchangable. Better yet, they allow you to fit huge seamless frames into a standard doorway. 

http://books.google.com/books?id=58...4Q6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=Space Frame Flat&f=false


----------



## Van (Nov 8, 2009)

I voted Hollywood or Studio, which is what I use primarily. I do on occasion use Brodway style. Especially when building "Traveling" or tracked scenery.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 8, 2009)

Footer said:


> ...My new favorite kind of flat is the space frame. It is a yaley design. It does require that you re-stretch it with muslin every time you take it apart, but its a killer design. Instead of making a traditional flat, you make individual trusses out of 1/2"x1" steel. If you drill the trusses with the same hole pattern they become interchangable. Better yet, they allow you to fit huge seamless frames into a standard doorway.
> 
> Technical design solutions for ... - Google Books


I hope the Yalies don't think they invented this. Add snaps to the surface and you have a Fast-Fold® Screen.


----------



## seanandkate (Nov 8, 2009)

In my high school, the flats stay around forever, and so have to take MANY layers of paint over the years without the paint cracking like it will over canvas. Takes up more storage room than Broadway, but totally worth it for our purposes.


----------



## DaveySimps (Nov 8, 2009)

The last few places I have TD I have implemented my own twist on stock flats. I use standard broadway flat framing construction, but covered with 1/4" mosonite. They have worked out great. Some are running on 10 years old with no issues. I like the way masonite paints up better than luan. 

~Dave


----------



## Cashwalker (Nov 9, 2009)

When I started in theater, (20 years ago, at age 12) it was doing musicals, so quick scene changes were the name of the game. We experimented with periaktoi (we didn't know they were called periaktoi, just "three-sided thingies) in two forms - three-sided and two-sided. The three-sided ones were difficult to line up, so we tore them apart and made "cigarette boxes" that were 2' x 4' x 8' tall on casters. We were able to attach plywood faces to them from behind in preparation for the scene change, so the only thing we had to do was spin them and/or move them to their marks, and they fit snuggly together side by side.
At some point, we needed a couple scenes with Broadway style flats hinged together, so we ordered furniture grade lumber and canvas. But we didn't know much more than that, and they work OK, but the canvas was never stretched right. 
Both sets of scenery are still in use.

Another group I was at, doing Guys and Dolls. For the missionary scene, we had three "strings" of 4 Broadway flats made up with luan, (and a plexi glass window) trying to piece them together during a scene change was insane, as we had to support them while trying to stick pins into the hinges. In the dark. 

When I grew up, and became TD of another group, we only do static-scene shows. The closest we come to multiple scene shows is Christmas Carol, where we have an "office" scene, a "house" scene and in front of the curtain is any "street" scene. The previous TD had built most of all the Hollywood flats we use, and the basic footprint hasn't changed significantly in 10 years. Most flats are 4' x 8' so I just swap them around to put a door in here, a window there. Sometimes I've had to tear down only one side of the back wall to put in stairs, but then by the next show I put it all back together again.

Because of their modularity, I voted for Hollywood.


----------



## Drmafreek (Nov 10, 2009)

I too go with the "Depends" mode of thinking. I use both Hollywood and Broadway, depending on what I'm attempting to do. 

Broadways are great for space saving units. Our current theatre doesn't have a lot of space, and so we build the Broadways in regular sizes and the sit fairly close to our back wall. They also are great when transporting from location to location, which I have to do from time to time. 

Hollywoods are better in a number of ways, except for that all important space saving area. With a large amount of storage, I would probably stick with Hollywoods over anything else. 

In the long run I feel it's personal preference. And with me being in an educational facility, I try to do a little of both so the students can get used to building both. Gotta prepare them for anything right.


----------



## Clifford (Nov 10, 2009)

I've only ever used Hollywood, as it's what we had in high school, which is where I now work. Storage was never really a problem for us with flats, so they stayed Hollywood.


----------

